# pickup snowblower...



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've seen this truck alot this winter. i have not seen a brand name or anything on it. anybody know about these? seems like a neat idea for the right app.


----------



## 350-CHEVY (Nov 27, 2007)

no idea what the name is on them but neighbour used on once said it was awsome for big snowfalls but was really heavy. i think it would wear out a truck pretty quick just from the weight. he alsoe said it was very slow, had to run it in four low just to keep it from plugging up (couldnt drive slow enough in high, or at least not steady)


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The Idea is there, but I think it would save a ton of weight if it was run off hydros via a pony motor in the bed of the truck. Nothing would beat running it off a shaft like a tractor though. The guy def needs some balast in his truck.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

A rear mount with a motor mounted in the bed would be the way to go. Maybe something mounted on a removable frame similar to slide in dump beds.

The ability to plow snow into larger piles or lanes w/ a blower on the rear to throw it would be cool. But not sure if it would be worth the thousands of dollars to make that work.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like a hanson blower....guy that lives near me has one of them on Fisher headgear and an Xblade on its own headgear for light storms, all of that on a 7.3l diesel powered excursion! Pretty slick setup. If i recall correctly Hanson company is now closed due to the owner dying.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Ive got a buddy that has a combine motor in the back of a K30 running a hydraulic pump running a 2 stage blower. Pretty badass


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

it has not snowed in over a month...yet saw him again today..he found some ballest!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

91AK250;1266561 said:


> it has not snowed in over a month...yet saw him again today..


Apparently he doesn't know what quality wheel bearings/hub assemblies cost for these trucks or other front end parts.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Mark13;1266670 said:


> Apparently he doesn't know what quality wheel bearings/hub assemblies cost for these trucks or other front end parts.


I think he will find out what those parts cost real soon!


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

mcwlandscaping;1263299 said:


> Looks like a hanson blower....guy that lives near me has one of them on Fisher headgear and an Xblade on its own headgear for light storms, all of that on a 7.3l diesel powered excursion! Pretty slick setup. If i recall correctly Hanson company is now closed due to the owner dying.


I agree. It looks like a Hanson. Had one once on the front of a skidsteer.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

seems like it would be good for blowing back piles but too slow for drives/lots


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Would be great for opening up roads that had 3' or 4' on them


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

91AK250;1266561 said:


> it has not snowed in over a month...yet saw him again today..he found some ballest!


Wow the guy is either a complete fool or leaves it on hoping to pick up business due to its unusualness.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

JDiepstra;1267478 said:


> Wow the guy is either a complete fool or leaves it on hoping to pick up business due to its unusualness.


Next thing you know he'll be on here complaining about his junk cracked frame and parking it in front of his GM dealer with a lemon sign on it when they refuse to pay for it...


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

its an older guy and from what i've seen i think its just for personal use. i dont understand why he doesnt take it off though. i mean i leave my plow on all winter but thats because the truck is only driven to plow with.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Company by the name Snow Vac makes an 84" blower. They have a pic of one on a 2011 gm hd.

http://www.snowvac.com/index.php

They seem to have similarity to the Hanson blowers, but I may be wrong. Hanson used to have a site, but it appears to be no longer. They are designed for Arctic truck mounts.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Newdude;1268587 said:


> Company by the name Snow Vac makes an 84" blower. They have a pic of one on a 2011 gm hd.
> 
> http://www.snowvac.com/index.php
> 
> They seem to have similarity to the Hanson blowers, but I may be wrong. Hanson used to have a site, but it appears to be no longer. They are designed for Arctic truck mounts.


I've seen those before...I dont know why anyone would want a 5ft blower on a truck that is about 8ft wide like they did with the 2011 chevy they took pics of. Its funny too how they put one on a JD 244J loader...it has its own hydrualic circuit that they could run a skid steer blower off of.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

wizardsr;1267511 said:


> Next thing you know he'll be on here complaining about his junk cracked frame and parking it in front of his GM dealer with a lemon sign on it when they refuse to pay for it...


Agree 100%


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

I also agree i like how they didn't have the wieghts on there site either


----------

